# Webserver für kleines Büro



## rakshasar (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe, Ihr könnt uns bei unserem Anliegen helfen. Wir sind gerade im Begriff, uns mit einem Architekturbüro selbständig zu machen. Wir werden an zwei iMacs arbeiten, die Daten liegen zentral auf einem Synology-NAS, der bei uns im Büro steht. Emails würden wir mit Office 2011 abrufen wollen.

Wir haben uns zwei Domains bei strato gesichert; unsere Emails laufen ebenfalls über das Paket.

Nun habe ich Bedenken, dass wir mit den 1GB-Postfächern lange glücklich sind. Das Paket kann man leider aber nicht um größere Postfächer erweitern, hier muss man schon auf einen Strato-Server upgraden. Hier wäre auch der Vorteil, dass man eine feste IP-Adresse hätte, mittels derer man Internetzugang auf die NAS hätte (wenn man mal was unterwegs braucht).

Ist der Power-Server A ( http://www.strato.de/server/virtual-linux-server/ ) von Strato für 7,90 Euro hierfür nun die richtige Wahl? Wo gibt es Vor- und Nachteile? Gibt es bessere Angebote?

Den Mailserver über das NAS laufen zu lassen, wäre evtl eine Alternative, allerdings wäre ein 24/7-Betrieb nicht unbedingt wünschenswert...

Grüße


----------



## smileyml (18. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht genügt es ja einfach schon die abgerufenen Emails nach z.B. 7 Tage oder auch 30 Tagen vom Server zu löschen. Ihr habt sie ja dann lokal und könnt sie via Time Machine sichern.

Es ist aber überlegenswert einen Hardware-Server zu haben, der evtl. Serverlizenzen oder Datenbanken (z.B. aus AVA) verwaltet und als Raid eine gewisse Dateisicherheit bietet.

Grüße Marco


----------



## rakshasar (18. Oktober 2011)

Na, alle 7 Tage Mails löschen bietet aber ein (gefühlt) hohes Risiko an Datenverlust. Leider ist auch Outlook 2011 (und die vorangegangene Entourage-Versionen) nicht der zuverlässigste Partner - hier muss man häufig die Datenbank neu aufbauen. Von Zeit zu Zeit verliert man auf diese Weise gerne dann alle Mails. Die dann nicht vom Server abrufen zu können, wäre ärgerlich...


----------



## zer0 (18. Oktober 2011)

Eine spontane Idee wäre die E-Mail Adresse anstatt auf die Postfächer an eine alternative Adresse weiterzuleiten. Hier würde sich GoogleMail anbieten, aufgrund des unbegrenzten Speichers und dem kostenlosen IMAP Zugang. Eure E-Mails könnt ihr weiterhin per Outlook abrufen, ihr tragt dazu nur die GoogleMail Konten ein. Unterwegs könntet ihr diese dann auch abrufen! Und ist alles kostenlos!


----------



## Bratkartoffel (18. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

von der Lösung via Google würde ich abraten. Ich persönlich möchte nicht meine geschäftlichen Mails bei Google gespeichert haben, da die ja die Mails scannen und automatisiert verabeiten um danach passende Werbung zu finden. Wer weiß, was die sonst noch mit den Daten anstellen...

Auch bei der Erweiterbarkeit und dem Rechtemanagements eines Systems via Google blitzen bei mir ein paar Fragezeichen auf.

Meiner Meinung nach wäre ein eigener Mailserver die optimalste Lösung, je nachdem wie gut ihr euch halt mit der Wartung und Konfiguration von dem auskennt...

Gruß
BK


----------



## rakshasar (18. Oktober 2011)

Bei Google hätte ich aus o.g. Gründen auch arge Bedenken. Wobei ich die Idee eigentlich ganz reizvoll und gut fand, die Mails einfach an größere Konten weiterzuleiten. Vielleicht ist dies schon die Lösung des Problems: Kennt Ihr Anbieter (darf gerne auch einen kleineren Monatsbeitrag kosten), die einen semi-professionellen Mailservice bieten? Wichtig wäre hier vor allem die Sicherheit und Kontengrößen ab 3 - 4GB.

Der eigene Mailserver ist die optimale Lösung, keine Frage. Aber wir sind beide keine EDV-Experten und werden in Zukunft nicht allzu viel Zeit haben, uns um diese Belange zu kümmern...


----------



## smileyml (18. Oktober 2011)

Und alternativ könnte man auch auf Mail von Apple setzen, wenn man mit Outlook eher schlechte Erfahrhungen gesammelt hat. Damit haben wir auf Arbeit noch keine Datenverluste gehabt.

Grüße Marco


----------



## zer0 (19. Oktober 2011)

Als kostenlose Anbieter fallen mir direkt Google und Yahoo ein. Natürlich werden die Mails gescannt und dazu passende Werbung angzeigt, aber ich persönlich habe damit kein Problem. Ausserdem hast du durch Google eine hohe Ausfallsicherheit.

Andere Anbieter wären hier zum Beispiel web.de oder GMX, wobei beide unter dem Dach von United-Internet firmieren.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (19. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

bei Google hohe Ausfallsicherheit? Habe da noch was im Kopf von einigen verlorenen Mails bei denen, ist noch gar nicht so lange her... (Link: Klick)

Ausserdem garantieren die nicht für deine Mails, das wiederherstellen im Fehlerfall ist reine Kulanzsache. Für geschäftliche Daten also eher suboptimal.

Hier mal zwei (kostenpflichtige) Vorschläge von mir, die einen guten Eindruck machen:
Runbox.com
Zoho.com

Gruß
BK


----------

